# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Acuícolas  Busco proveedores de pepino de mar

## Inkafood

Buenos días , 
Buscamos proveedores de pepino de mar seco , los interesados por favor escríbanos a este correo : jpimentel@inkagoldnutrition.com , indicándonos su informacion completa y capacidad de producción. 
Muchas gracias.Temas similares: Busco proveedores de productos orgánicos BUSCO PROVEEDORES DE ACEITE DE PALMA Busco proveedores de Quinoa y Chia Busco Proveedores de Frijol Ñuña Busco proveedores de Paltas Organicas

----------


## OceanLeader Peruvian Sam

Tengo pepino de mar de peru 
Llamar 934384145 
Sam olivos.

----------


## Julio vergaray

> Tengo pepino de mar de peru 
> Llamar 934384145 
> Sam olivos.

 Hola aun cuenta con pepino de mar

----------


## Alex grados

Somos un empresa peruana que estamos muy interesados en comprar pepino de mar seco especies :Stick Out Tongue: atallus mollis los interesados se pueden comunicar conmigo llamar Whatssap +51968610577  entrar en contacto

----------


## Raffo.Gonzales

Estimado Alex Grados. 
Consideré, que podría interesarles esta opción, deseamos ser vuestro aliado financiero, ofreciéndoles la alternativa de *FACTORING INTERNACIONAL*obteniendo ADELANTOS por sus Cuentas por Cobrar (FACTURAS) para empresas Exportadoras. 
Mercados: USA, Europa o cualquier lugar. *
Beneficios RTS INTERNATIONAL Inc.*   Financiamiento rápido a través del adelanto de pago de las cuentas por cobrar, en 24 horas, una vez, creada una cuenta en RTS INTERNATIONAL Inc.
Permite mejorar el flujo de efectivo de la empresa. Aceptamos pagos de 30, 60, 90 días.
Reciba evaluaciones de sus posibles compradores, de manera *GRATUITA*, nos hacemos cargo de la cobranza, mientras que usted le dedica mayor tiempo a su negocio.Evaluamos la solvencia a tus compradores.No se considera como deuda bancaria.    Pueden escribirme o darme una llamada para resolver cualquier duda y como podemos ser el soporte financiero en el exterior para su empresa.  Muy agradecido por el tiempo que le dediques a la presente. 
Recibe mis saludos.  *Rafael Gonzales* *RTS Authorized Agent Peru* RTS International, Inc. WhatsApp Web:https://bit.ly/2QFe56F Móvil/WhatsApp:+51 970801819 E-mail: rgonzales@rtsagent.com

----------

